# home network - file transfer :(



## Dave777 (May 31, 2007)

hiya, 

I;ve got a new laptop and i;m wanting to transfer my music from my desktop to the laptop...

we've got a wireless network which my desktop, laptop and pc downstairs use to connect to the internet.

How can i get it so my laptop see;s the pc in 'network connections' and then lets me copy files across?

any help is much appriciated! thanks


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Dave,

Are they both Windows XP?

have you ran the network setup wizard on both and allowed file and printer sharing?

Jay:wave:


----------



## Dave777 (May 31, 2007)

Yes they are both XP. 

I did run the setup wizard, not sure if i did it on both, but I shall do it again on both desktop and laptop. 

Then I'll post the outcome!

Thank you


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This TCP/IP Home Networking and File Sharing Tutorial should get you started.


----------

